# Guppy fry!



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I was away for 5 days this week and I left my mum to look after my tanks. I was just doing a water change and I noticed 3 guppy fry! :roll: The problem is I don't think my tank will have enough room for 3 extra guppies.

They are currently in a 14 gallon community tank with 5 adult guppies, 6 neon tetras and obviously 3 guppy fry.

Should I leave them in my tank and give them away once they're older, put them in a breeding trap/hatchery then when they're adults put them in a tank with room for them OR set up my 14 litre tank for them?

Any suggestions/opinions/advice?

Thanks in advance! :-D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I was in the same situation with my platies. Except I had 9 babies. lol If no one has eaten them and they are getting food, keep them in there. 

As a tip, you should chrush up the flakes you feed them so the babies can get some food too. I crush mine up anyway, since the guppies like it that way.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I don't think I could catch the fry anyway. I haven't seen them for a while so they're either hiding or have been eaten.....

When I used to breed guppies I fed them crushed up algae wafer/flakes mix which they seemed to love! There is also plenty of algae for them in my current tank.....0_o


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Aw, guppies are so adorable! Congrats, lol!!


----------

